
The Internet Lives in a Huge Hotel in Manhattan - jamsc
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/peter-garritano-where-the-internet-lives/?mbid=social_fb#slide-9
======
DrScump
already posted today, twice before. first here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10546483](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10546483)

